# Omega-3 Rabbits



## katduck (Jul 10, 2008)

I almost planted Purslane in my garden last year. A seed catalog listed it as the only plant source of Omega-3 Oils. The good kind you get from eating Salmon and other cold water fish. I bought some seed but didn't plant it right away. Last year I was about to plant it when I decided to look up a picture of it. Boy was I shocked to discover it was the "weed" that was growing all over my yard! I pulled some up and tasted it and it was tasty enough for salads. The funny part is this weed had already started growing in my garden and I had been frantically pulling it out while at the same time planning to plant some in another part of the garden. :rotfl:

Anyway, the buns enjoy it and I was thinking, if I feed it to my rabbits will they end up with any Omega-3 in them? It's an interesting question. If I thought I could make my rabbits contain Omega-3 by feeding them this, I would certainily start giving it to the fryers as soon as I could safely do so and continue until butcher time.

I just went to my garage and got an egg carton that someone gave me to put eggs in for them. It's those Oakdell Omega-3 eggs. They feed their chickens a vegetarian diet enriched with flaxseed, a marine algae and Vitamin E, and that translates into Omega-3 in their eggs. I don't see why feeding purslane to my rabbits wouldn't do the same.

What do you all think?

Here is some info I found on Purslane. Medical Uses: Purslane contains more Omega-3 fatty acids than any other leafy vegetable plant we know of. The most common dietary source of Omega-3s are cold water fish like Salmon. Omega-3s aid the body in the production of compounds that effect blood pressure, clotting, the immune system, prevent inflammation, lower cholesterol (LDL), prevent certain cancers and control coronary spasms. In addition recent studies suggest that Omega- 3s may have positive effects on the brain and may aid in such conditions as depression, bipolar disorder, Alzheimer's disease, autism, schizophrenia, attention deficit disorder, hyperactivity and migraines. Though very beneficial, there are few good dietary sources other than seafood for Omaga-3s. (Some oils, nuts, grains and other leafy vegetables do contain Omega-3s) 











Kat


----------



## SaratogaNZW (Feb 10, 2009)

awesome info kat!


----------



## katduck (Jul 10, 2008)

I was thinking about it some more and eggs contain a lot of fat and that's where the omega-3 would be. Rabbits have much less fat, so if I did get omega-3 into my rabbits, it would be in the fat. That's still a good thing. If you're going to have fat in your rabbit, it might as well contain omega-3.

I also found a study where they fed Purslane to rabbits with high cholesterol and it lowered it, so Purslane is good for your bunnies. Don't forget to eat some yourself!

Kat


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

"The good weeds"... nothing like them! Thanks for the great info, Kat. I knew purslane was a safe food for the buns, but I didn't know about the Omega-3 in it. :goodjob:


----------



## vikav (Mar 30, 2009)

I thought this was so cool that I ordered some seeds last night, to grow for us to eat . As I was reading about the plant though, I've seen a mention of it being pretty high in oxalates, which if given daily may cause rabbits some urinary tract problems. That's why it is also not recommended feeding rabbits, or guinea pigs too much spinach or beet greens - because of the oxalates.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

vikav said:


> I thought this was so cool that I ordered some seeds last night, to grow for us to eat . As I was reading about the plant though, I've seen a mention of it being pretty high in oxalates, which if given daily may cause rabbits some urinary tract problems. That's why it is also not recommended feeding rabbits, or guinea pigs too much spinach or beet greens - because of the oxalates.


Oxalates can be a concern, but if the foods containing them are fed along with others then their effect is diluted. I try to feed four or five different varieties daily when the buns are getting a lot of greens. There is safety in variety.


----------



## vikav (Mar 30, 2009)

MaggieJ said:


> There is safety in variety.


 Exactly


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't know if it would be passed on to those who eat the rabbits, but your buns will definately have great coats!


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks for showing a pic of it as I have it growing EVERYWHERE and now know what it is and that I can feed it.


----------

